# Jims Worms



## wingshooter1002 (May 3, 2007)

Just got my shipment of jims worms in today. looks like watermelon with black flake and baby bass with red flake. gonna give them a whirl tomorrow at lake hensley. since i am so sure these worms will catch fish, i will be posting some pics tomorrow.


----------



## dampeoples (May 3, 2007)

There you go!


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2007)

Cool man! Hope they catch you fish!

You might be the first EVER to catch on one of my worms....I have not gone fishing yet this year.


----------



## hckystud36 (May 4, 2007)

i think me and my buddy won the first to catch some on ur bait jimmy

i finallly got to get out and use them today, its was about sundown and we used the light grape jelly ones

my buddy chris was the first to hook a fish and reeled him in and right wen it got to shore, i caught mine

i will post the pics wen he sends them to me

we caught about 6 or 7 today, within an hour, no lunkers but they work real well

the only down side is that the baits are a bit soft and rip real easily, but all in all a great bait


----------



## Jim (May 4, 2007)

hckystud36 said:


> i think me and my buddy won the first to catch some on ur bait jimmy
> 
> i finallly got to get out and use them today, its was about sundown and we used the light grape jelly ones
> 
> ...




Awesome! First to catch a fish on my baits! Im proud! LOL! Good to know they are a little soft. I will adjust the recipe and use a little less softener and We will see what happens!


----------



## hckystud36 (May 4, 2007)

here are the pics, the bait worked well my friend

i say keep that color


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

They catch fish.....woo hoo! Good job Gentlemen! I've got plastic on the way so I'll make some more!


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

I forgot to ask....Did you Texas Rig all the worms or did you try other styles like Wacky?


----------



## hckystud36 (May 5, 2007)

yes, we did texas rig them, but when they ripped, i would wacky rig them and they work just as good

great work


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 7, 2007)

sorry to be the bubble buster guys. but my friend scott won the first fish on jimmys worms award on friday at lake kaweah. but those were some nice fish. yes the worms were really soft, but they cant be too hard either. if they are then they wont have the right action.


----------

